# Ski Swaps/Tent Sales, BACK for the 2012/2013 Season!



## tcharron (Aug 21, 2012)

It's that time of year again! Cheap deals on last years ubah gear! Or, as others would describe it, the only possible way to keep 3 growing kids on the snow. The intent of this thread is to track ski swaps and tent sales which may be of interested. Please note, by 'tent sale' we're not talking about a '10% off' sale. On the other hand, significant sales may be considered.

If you know of any additional swaps/sales, or have any clarifications on any listed below, feel free to respond and I will keep this post up to date.

I will move the swaps which have passed by the to bottom of the list, so it's easier to see which swaps are coming up.

Feel free to begin submitting information people already know about now, I will compile a list of what I can gleam from the interwebz this week, and start to populate based on dates and times.

And thanks to the couple of people who complained that last years ski swap sticky sucked, since I wasn't here to maintain it.  X-D


*September*24thRebel Booster Ski SwapSouth Burlington High School,
South Burlington,VThttp://sbsd.sbhs.schoolfusion.us/mo...53&sessionid=c4d9ba382c304974520083aed7577d08
4pm-9pm27th-30thPotters Brothers Ski SwapKingston, NYAnnual Swap at each of their locations.
http://potterbrothers.com/events_swapsell2012/28th-30thPico Ski Club Gear SwapKillington, VTHeld at Pico Mountain
http://www.picoskiclub.com/ski_swap.html*October*4th-8thWachusett Annual Ski & Snowboard
SwapWachusett Mountain,
Princeton, MA2nd-3rd: Drop off only.
http://www.wachusett.com/EventsActi...s/SkiSnowboardSaleSwap/tabid/355/Default.aspx5th-7thColchester Ski /Skate SwapColchester High School
Colchester, VT5th: Drop off
6th-7th: Sale
http://www.csdvt.org/chs/main/calendars/chscal.pdf5th-8thKillington Ski Club SwapKillington, VThttps://www.google.com/calendar/ren...nid=LnhNS4pN_j5bi6ndAml_OA&sf=true&output=xml5th-7thSmugglers
Notch Ski & Snowboard
Sale/SwapEssex Junction, VT5th: Drop off
http://www.smuggs.com/pages/fall/amenities/events.php6thWindham Autumn Fair & SwapWindham, NY10-4 WAJ Ski Swap - 2nd floor Valley Side
http://www.windhammountain.com/summer/events-activities/events-calendar/details?task=details&last_task=upcoming_events&start_date=2012-08-23&event_eid=20110225115144756th-7thColchester Ski /Skate SwapColchester High School,
Colchester, VT5th: Drop off
http://www.csdvt.org/chs/main/calendars/chscal.pdf6th-8thSki Haus Ski SwapPoughkeepsie, NYhttp://www.skihausonline.com/sales-events6th-8thWaterville Valley Folliage Festival & SwapWaterville Valley, NHNot much information available, besides the words 'ski swap' being in the event.
http://www.waterville.com/events-deals-apres/summer-event-calendar.html?id=534112th-14thPotters Brothers Ski SwapMiddletown, NYAnnual Swap at each of their locations.
http://potterbrothers.com/events_swapsell2012/19th-20thMcintyre Ski Area Anual Ski SwapMcintyre Ski Area,
Manchester, NHhttp://www.mcintyreskiarea.com/inde...ail,0&cntnt01articleid=39&cntnt01returnid=11020thMontpelier Ski and Skate SwapMontpelier High School Gym,
Montpelier,VT18th-19th: Drop off Only.
http://www.montpelierrec.org/events/item/187-ski-and-skate-sale-oct-2220thMiddlebury
Ski Patrol Ski SaleMiddlebury College,
Middlebury, VT19th: Drop off
http://www.middlebury.edu/events/#/?i=1720th-21stWick's Annual Consignment SalesWick's Ski and Sport,
Exton, PAhttp://www.wicksskishop.com/winter/sales_and_events.html#!salesevents/c23os26th-28thPotters Brothers Ski SwapPoughkeepsie,NYAnnual Swap at each of their locations.
http://potterbrothers.com/events_swapsell2012/26th-27thBethel Outing Club Ski Sale at Gould AcademyGould Academy Field House,
Bethel, MEWeb site has not been updated, however I have confirmation of the date
http://www.bethelouting.org/#!boc-fall-ski-sale27thFreeport Maine School Ski boosters swapFreeport Ski and Bike,
US Route 1,
Freeport, MEMore details to come27th-28thMount Southington Annual Ski SwapSouthington, CT24th: Drop off between the hours of 
http://www.mountsouthington.com/content/news*November*2nd-4thGunstock Ski Club Annual SwapGilford, NHFew details released, http://gunstockskiclub.ngin.com.prod.ngin.com/ mentions is being on the weekend of November 2nd.2nd-4thSki Sundown Annual Ski SwapNew Hartford, CThttp://skisundownnsp.org/SWAP/SwapIndex.htm
Flyer:
http://www.skisundownnsp.org/SWAP/SWAP.pdf3rd-4thCochran’s Ski and Ride SwapCamels Hump Middle School,
Richmond, VTAssumption on date made, it's always the first week of Nov.
http://www.cochranskiclub.org/Cochrans_Ski_CLub/Ski_Sale.html4thPat's Peak Annual Octoberfest
Ski/Snowboard
SwapHenniker, NHhttp://www.patspeak.com4th45th Annual Brunswick Ski SwapBrunswick Rec Center,
Brunswick, MEhttp://www.brunswickme.org/departments/parks-recreation/special-events/45th-annual/8th-11thBEWI Ski & Snowboard ExpoBoston, MANot a swap, but it IS a very large show.  Often, freebies/give aways at the show.
http://www.bewisports.com/expos/boston/10thFranconia Ski Club Annual SwapLafayette Elementary School,
Franconia, NH*****
NOTE: Date Changed to Nov 10th from October 27th
*****11thAuburn Ski Association Annual SwapAuburn, MEhttp://www.auburnskiassociation.com/17thOkemo Ski & Snowboard SwapLudlow, VTOkemo Mountain School Annual Swap
http://www.yourplaceinvermont.com/view/oms-ski-snowboard-swap/2012-11-17/17th-18thWick's Annual Consignment SalesWick's Ski and Sport,
Exton, PAhttp://www.wicksskishop.com/winter/sales_and_events.html#!salesevents/c23os18th-19thCambridge Area Rotary Ski SwapCambridge Elementary School,
Cambridge, VThttp://virtualmark.net/rotary/swap.htm23rd-25thSki Haus Ski SwapBrewster, NHhttp://www.skihausonline.com/sales-events23rd-25thSki Hau Ski SwapNew Milford, CThttp://www.skihausonline.com/sales-events27thDown East Ski ClubPortland, MEhttp://www.downeastskiclub.com/ski_sale.html*December*1st-2ndSki Haus Ski Swap (Continued)Brewster, NHhttp://www.skihausonline.com/sales-events1st-2ndSki Haus Ski Swap (Continued)New Milford, CThttp://www.skihausonline.com/sales-events8thWestborough Annual Ski SwapHastings School Cafeteria,
Westborough, MA7th: Drop off Only.
http://www.explorerpost85.com/ski swap2.htm*January*12th-13thSkiRack Annual Ski SwapBurlington, VTHeld at their Burlington store.  Details will be available closer to swap.
http://www.skirack.com/


Looking for information on the following events:



EventLocationLast Known InformationBurke Town Ski SwapJay Peak Ski Club Ski SaleTypically has been early-mid octoberSouthboro Ma Ski/Board/Skate SwapSouthborough, MABenifits the Southborough Community Ice Rink.  Typically occurs in late OctoberSeacoast Ski Club Ski & Snowboard SwapPorthsmouth, NHNo news found online, http://www.seacoastskiclub.net/Freeport Maine School Ski boosters swapFreeport, MENo news since last yearsNashua Exchange Club Annual Ski Sale & SwapNashua,NHTypically the weekend after Thanksgiving.
http://www.nashuaexchangeclub.org/content.aspx?page_id=22&club_id=35099&module_id=22441Waitsfield Ski & Skate SaleWaitsfield, VTNo information foundMt Sunapee Annual Ski SwapNo information foundAnnual Berkshire Ski Patrol Ski Swap SaleCharlemont, MAhttp://berkshireeast.com/_blog/The_Scoop/post/Ski_Swap!/Ski & Skate Swap sponsored by the Wolfeboro Area Children's CenterKingswood High School Gym, WolfeboroDartmouth Annual Ski SwapHanover, NH


Sales which have already passed, preserved for historical purposes.


*August*


31stWachusett annual Labor Day ClearenceWachusett Mountain,
Princeton, MAAnnual Labor day sale.
First 100 people in the door get a free early season ticket.
Purchases of 100$+ receive a free early season ticket.
http://www.wachusett.com/EventsActivities/CalendarofEvents/LaborDaySale/tabid/343/Default.aspx*September*


14th-16thPotters Brothers Ski SwapFishkill, NYAnnual Swap at each of their locations.
http://potterbrothers.com/events_swapsell2012/
22ndSkiWard / Boston Ski+Tennis Race Gear SwapShrewsbury, MARace gear swap. 
** NOTE **
Drop off is at Boston Ski+Tennis in Westboro, MA, *NOT IN SHREWBURY*
9/20: Last day for race gear drop off. Anytime prior to 9/20 is fine.
Sale only includes gear which is less then 5 years old
** NOTE **
http://skiward.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Race-Day-Event-Flyer1.pdf


 


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 21, 2012)

subscribing.

please make this a sticky

thanks for doing this tcharron


----------



## bvibert (Aug 21, 2012)

Stuck


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 21, 2012)

Labor day sale at Wachusett, they also have other vendors come in for it.

Columbus day weekend is their swap.


----------



## tcharron (Aug 22, 2012)

Half way thru at least one of my old list.  I've contacted most of the 'Need Info' where I could find contact information from last years ski swap.

Going to add all of the Potters Brothers sales from NY, and continue thru the list this evening.


----------



## tcharron (Aug 22, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Labor day sale at Wachusett, they also have other vendors come in for it.
> 
> Columbus day weekend is their swap.



Included.    I started the list just in time.  X-D


----------



## tcharron (Aug 22, 2012)

Many listed and updated.  Need more information on many I cannot find any information online for.  Keep any additional ones coming, the more comprehensive this list is, the better.  :-D


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 22, 2012)

i like the table format.


----------



## Nick (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah, this looks amazing, great job! Was just reading the Wachusett email and coming to post about it and realized it's already covered here!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2012)

tcharron said:


> It's that time of year again! ,



http://potterbrothers.com/blog/ the date is wrong for Middletown NY potter Brothers according to their blog it 10-12 to 10-14


----------



## fahz (Aug 23, 2012)

*Windham Mountain - Windham, NY*

Autumn Affair and Homecoming Celebration 
October 6, 2012
Day full events with a swap
10-4 WAJ Ski Swap - 2nd floor Valley Side
http://www.windhammountain.com/summ...rt_date=2012-08-23&event_eid=2011022511514475


----------



## tcharron (Aug 23, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://potterbrothers.com/blog/ the date is wrong for Middletown NY potter Brothers according to their blog it 10-12 to 10-14



  Good catch, not sure how I screwed that up.  :-D  Fixed.


----------



## tcharron (Aug 23, 2012)

fahz said:


> Autumn Affair and Homecoming Celebration
> October 6, 2012
> Day full events with a swap
> 10-4 WAJ Ski Swap - 2nd floor Valley Side
> http://www.windhammountain.com/summ...rt_date=2012-08-23&event_eid=2011022511514475



Added, thanks!


----------



## tcharron (Aug 23, 2012)

Added the Boston Ski and Snowboard Expo.


----------



## tcharron (Aug 23, 2012)

Finally found Okemo swap date.  Added.


----------



## tcharron (Aug 24, 2012)

Added SkiRack.com in Burlington, VT, as well as a newly found swap in Westford, MA.


----------



## tcharron (Aug 24, 2012)

Added Auburn ski club swap in Maine, as well as Gunstock.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 30, 2012)

There is a race only oriented sale and swap at Ski Ward on Sept 22nd: http://skiward.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Race-Day-Event-Flyer1.pdf


----------



## tcharron (Aug 30, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> There is a race only oriented sale and swap at Ski Ward on Sept 22nd: http://skiward.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Race-Day-Event-Flyer1.pdf



That looks confusing.  Drop off the equipment at Boston Ski & Tennis, but the sale is at Ski Ward?

Adding it, and making a note that it's race gear for the most part.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 30, 2012)

tcharron said:


> That looks confusing.  Drop off the equipment at Boston Ski & Tennis, but the sale is at Ski Ward?
> 
> Adding it, and making a note that it's race gear for the most part.



Yeah, not sure why they are doing that other than the ski shop doesn't want to send staff over to Ski Ward just to take in swap items. Seems like there's a very small window for all of this.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 11, 2012)

For you, 'I live in CT, and wish we got more snow' types, Mt Southington swap has been updated, Octover 27th-28th.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 11, 2012)

Franconia Ski Club has changed it's date to November 10th.


----------



## montane (Sep 15, 2012)

The 33rd Annual McIntyre Ski, Snowboard, and Skate Swap

    Friday, October 19th: 4PM - 9PM
    Saturday, October 20th: 9AM - 4PM


http://www.mcintyreskiarea.com/inde...ail,0&cntnt01articleid=39&cntnt01returnid=110


Equipment drop-off days & times are as follows:

    Saturday, Oct. 13 & Sunday, Oct. 14:  9AM - 5PM
    Monday, Oct. 15 - Thursday, Oct. 16:  9AM - 6PM


http://www.mcintyreskiarea.com/inde...ail,0&cntnt01articleid=40&cntnt01returnid=110


----------



## 57stevey (Sep 17, 2012)

McIntyre will be October 19 & 20

http://www.mcintyreskiarea.com/inde...ail,0&cntnt01articleid=39&cntnt01returnid=110


----------



## tcharron (Sep 17, 2012)

SUV Steve said:


> McIntyre will be October 19 & 20
> 
> http://www.mcintyreskiarea.com/inde...ail,0&cntnt01articleid=39&cntnt01returnid=110



Updated!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## salsgang (Sep 18, 2012)

Freeport Maine School Ski boosters swap will be Saturday October 27th at Freeport Ski and Bike - US Route 1 in Freeport Maine. 

More details to come (drop off times, ski swap times etc) but wanted to update this thread to get it on the calendar. 

Thank you!


----------



## billski (Sep 18, 2012)

Westford Annual Ski Swap

is actually the Westborough Annual ski swap


----------



## Nick (Sep 19, 2012)

Praise tcharron!


----------



## tcharron (Sep 24, 2012)

salsgang said:


> Freeport Maine School Ski boosters swap will be Saturday October 27th at Freeport Ski and Bike - US Route 1 in Freeport Maine.
> 
> More details to come (drop off times, ski swap times etc) but wanted to update this thread to get it on the calendar.
> 
> Thank you!



Added it to the list.    Thanks!


----------



## tcharron (Sep 24, 2012)

billski said:


> Westford Annual Ski Swap
> 
> is actually the Westborough Annual ski swap



Fixed.  Not sure how I messed that one up.  LOL.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 24, 2012)

Nick said:


> Praise tcharron!



Flattery will get you everywhere.  X-D


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2012)

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...3k0VfT91Z67vxsexPCb_YkspZgI3d9vBuEmjnYFY78Y4= I am not sure if this listed but PotterBrothers Swaps are coming up soon.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2012)

http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/calendar.aspx?mode=detail&eventId=columbus_swap&filter= Hunter Mtn  in NY is having their Oct. 5- Oct. 8


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2012)

http://www.plattekill.com/events/plattepalooza Plattekill in NY Catskills having swap Oct 6 and Oct 7


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2012)

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...xRaotb0cYhwgUAF22_1criZ9PMtUUZPp0v--hDAD6TRcN Emilios ski and swap in Queens NYC, OCt 6-oct 8.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2012)

http://pedigreeskishop.com/pedigree2012-wp-tentsale.pdf Pedigree ski shops in White Plains NY and CT. tent sale coming OCT. 4-8


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 27, 2012)

online blemish sale

http://shop.starthaus.com/store/pc/2012-Nordica-Blemish-Ski-Sale-c311.htm


----------



## salsgang (Oct 1, 2012)

Details on the Freeport, Maine ski-swap on October 27. 10-1 at Freeport Ski and Bike 300 US Route 1. See link for drop-off times and more details.

http://maineskifamily.blogspot.com/2012/10/freeport-ski-swap-on-october-27.html


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 9, 2012)

Pelican Ski and Sport (Whitehouse, NJ) tent sale & swap started this weekend.  Some nice coats and pants from last year at 50% off, saw a used pair of Watea 94 in 178 in great shape with Sal bindings for $399.  All "new" clothes inside are 20% off.  The gf bought a Spyder zip sweater since you rarely see discounts on any Spyder stuff.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 25, 2012)

Patagonia Boston is having a swap this Sunday 12 - 4pm:

Time to clear out your  gear closet or beef up that winter quiver? Join us at the store for our  1st annual winter gear swap! We'll also be showing the ski film  Solitaire, serving apple cider donuts, and holding a giveaway for  Patagonia gear and lift tickets.

 We'll be accpeting skis,  boards, boots, and poles beginning October 15 through the day of the  event, and we'll promote items that arrive before the swap through our  social media, so register early! Email us at store_boston@patagonia.com to pre-register to sell (space is limited!).

 Stop by anytime on Oct. 28 from noon to 4 pm, but the actual selling  period starts at 2 pm. Sellers must be present until their gear sells to  facilitate transactions. Sellers with unsold gear can donate it to New  England Disabled Sports at the end of the event.

 The event is free and open to the public! Think Snow!

https://www.facebook.com/events/426904754034568/


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 25, 2012)

Anyone know the real deal on FSC's swap?  The OP has it listed as " NOTE: Date Changed to Nov 10th from October 27th" .  But I haven't seen that confirmed anywhere.


----------



## Mags (Oct 25, 2012)

Marlborough MA - Assabet Valley Techncial High School Ski Swap - 215 Fitchburg Street, MA
Marlborough – For those of you who are already chanting “Let it snow, let it snow,” mark Sunday, Oct. 28 on your calendar! The Assabet Valley Regional Technical High School’s Annual Ski and Snowboard Sale is scheduled from 10 a.m. to 2 p.m. in the school’s cafeteria at 215 Fitchburg St., Marlborough.
If you’re in the market to purchase or upgrade skiing or snowboarding equipment and clothing before the season begins, this is the perfect opportunity. There will be three sports equipment dealers participating this year. Both new and used clothing and equipment for downhill, cross country, and snowboarding will be on display and reasonably priced.
To register to sell your own equipment and clothing, please arrive between 8:30 and 9:30 a.m. and speak with Wayne Coulson. You set your own price and you will only pay commission on the items that sell.
This event is sponsored by the AV Sliders club at Assabet Valley, and all proceeds go to the club’s transportation fund. For more information or directions to the school, call Wayne Coulson at  508-485-9430 ext. 1449.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's an addition to the list:

Ski, Skate, Board & Ride Consignment Event, Hamilton, MA

EVENT INFORMATION
Saturday, November 3, 9-4
Sunday, November 4, 12-3

Cutler Elementary School, 237 Asbury St., Hamilton, MA

DROP-OFF HOURS
Tuesday, October 30, 4-8
Thursday, November 1, 4-8
Friday, November 2, 10-2

Find us on Facebook to preregister/for more information:
www.facebook.com/SkiSkateBoardRideConsignmentEvent


----------



## billski (Nov 19, 2012)

Nashua Exchange, Nashua NH
11/23-24-25
http://www.nashuaexchangeclub.org/


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 22, 2013)

Time for a 2013/2014 Ski Swap Event sticky...


----------



## Nick (Aug 22, 2013)

We need a new one of these for 2013/14! Who is on it?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 23, 2013)

I heard Mt Southington isn't having one this year due lack of interest the past couple of years. I remember going to it a good 25 years ago and waiting for over an hour to get into it. The last couple of years there's been very little used stuff people brought in and mostly all intermediate stuff one local shop brings in and all the people working there are from that shop pushing the stuff as "exactly what you need".

Maybe the internet has made these swaps a thing of the past?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 23, 2013)

Nick said:


> We need a new one of these for 2013/14! Who is on it?



tcharron has always done a bang up job but don't know if he is still around  - last login was in Jan 2013 :-(


----------



## dlague (Aug 29, 2013)

Nick said:


> We need a new one of these for 2013/14! Who is on it?



Scotty got it started now need to make it sticky.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2013)

Nick said:


> We need a new one of these for 2013/14! Who is on it?



How do we get a sticky on the one I started?


----------



## dlague (Aug 29, 2013)

My point exactly - earlier



dlague said:


> Scotty got it started now need to make it sticky.





Scotty said:


> How do we get a sticky on the one I started?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> How do we get a sticky on the one I started?



PM Nick with the link and ask him to sticky it


----------



## Nick (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry guys. I'll handle it 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 8, 2013)

Why still sticky in this one last year's ?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 13, 2014)

i think you can unsticky this one now


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 14, 2014)

Done.  Thanks.


----------



## sashamarutti (Feb 12, 2019)

thanx for such informative post


----------

